

Michael Lewis’s ‘The Big Short’? Read the Harvard Thesis Instead - mrduncan
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/03/15/michael-lewiss-the-big-short-read-the-harvard-thesis-instead/

======
mrduncan
Here's a link to the actual thesis:

“The Story of the CDO Market Meltdown: An Empirical Analysis.” -
[http://www.hks.harvard.edu/m-rcbg/students/dunlop/2009-CDOme...](http://www.hks.harvard.edu/m-rcbg/students/dunlop/2009-CDOmeltdown.pdf)

